# Preloved makes me laugh



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There are some really odd posts on my local preloved, such as a woman who wonders if anyone is GIVING away a Doberman, but will only take one around a year, is a bitch and is docked... not many docked 1 year olds in the country love...but way to be specific :2thumb:

Another is nestled amongst about 10 ads trying desperately to GIVE away kittens who thinks her Moggies will make her £100 each. Shame there are ferrets also, people can't give them away at the mo and then some asking £20-30
I mean animals should not be worth nothing, but don't these people realise how little they will get for their pets before they breed?....and then ideally decide not to bother!!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

This is one of the reasons i think breeding of any animal shouldnt be done unless a person has a licence. to limit idiots and backyard breeders crossbreeding anything because its the same animal. just wrong.

Why do people think theres money in breeding


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

tbh thats why i avoid preloved. the worse ads are the 'need home asap' 'must be gone by......' i always wonder what happens to the ones that dont get moved on quick enough 

that said my local pet shops notice board is as bad at the minute, 4 different ads offering free kittens, theres some ferrets free to good home aswell that im having to force myself not to ring up about (especially as it says 'handling needs work'), all this years kitts


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The wanted for free ones irritate me more than anything especially things such as horses.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

If people want free animals it means they prob cant afford to buy one so i think if they cant afford that then they cant afford any vet treatment toys ect ect


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hammyhogbun said:


> If people want free animals it means they prob cant afford to buy one so i think if they cant afford that then they cant afford any vet treatment toys ect ect


Yup and when i say that im told that i have no rights to judge someones financial situation :whistling2:


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

It makes me laugh when they want a free or cheap dog for their young kids but specify they want a staffie. Firstly how do they know that's what the kids want and secondly why specify a dog that is considered to have a bad rep?! Not saying all staffs are bad, I firmly believe its the way they are bought up, in fact I have a yorkie x jack Russell who is a little git yet was brought up with rotties that were as soft as a pillow


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Saw a smashing one asking for adult breedable snakes for free to make up pairs with their own, cheeky git.

I know if you don't ask, you don't get but I would never have the gall to be that fussy!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Yup and when i say that im told that i have no rights to judge someones financial situation :whistling2:


Why shouldnt you? 

If you have an animal you are selling dont you want to make sure its going to a home that can actually afford to look after it


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw a really cheeky one a few months ago, wanting a puppy must be either french bulldog, pug, boston terrier and they don't agree with paying for dogs so want it for free...who in their right mind would give someone like that any pup, let alone a really expensive one :crazy:
I hate seeing the must go asap ones too, and the amount of people rehoming because they're moving house...would they leave the kids behind if they had the choice?


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> I saw a really cheeky one a few months ago, wanting a puppy must be either french bulldog, pug, boston terrier and they don't agree with paying for dogs so want it for free...who in their right mind would give someone like that any pup, let alone a really expensive one :crazy:
> I hate seeing the must go asap ones too, and the amount of people rehoming because they're moving house...would they leave the kids behind if they had the choice?




ooh don't start me on these sites, well the people advertising on them!

"i want a free dog/puppy etc.." if you can't scrape together the money to pay the donation fee for a dog from the shelter etc then where will you be getting the money to vaccinate, possibly neuter, vet bills, food, toys etc etc etc... so many people want something for nothing these days!

And yes, the house movers. Fair enough these are hard times, and people are losing their homes left right and centre and sadly having to part with their much loved pets, which must be truly heartbreaking. 

What winds me up is people who's literally got a 10 week old pup and claim they're moving and are not allowed it. Don't people plan ahead? So much of it happens in London, where it's mainly rented property and flats, and people do move around a lot. Why do people get a dog for 5 minutes and then get rid if they can't have it in their flat etc... bit of forward planning helps! So they got the pup at say 6-8 weeks, and in that time it got to 10 weeks old they fancied moving house and didn't look for 'dogs allowed' houses (rare as rocking horse poop in london). Saw one ad having a massive rant about their landlord saying the dog wasn't allowed... another very young pup... so they blatantly did not ask first... but yeah, it's always someone else's fault isn't it.

Just seen another ad that made me sad....10 month old staffy... already had a litter of pups and needs to be rehomed. Take it she's done her job and isn't wanted  I don't know much about breeding but surely it's not healthy for a dog of under a year old to be breeding? I'm unsure as i've always grown up with large Newfies, which aren't fully grown for years! So not sure how other dogs grow but that seems so young 

There's the biggest doggy shaped gap in my life right now... but it's not the time. Rented flat, both working full time. It's killing us but we wont be owning our own home for years. I don't trust landlords to keep our rent affordable for possibly 15 years even if we were allowed a dog, so you never know when you have to move on. i wish others put the same amount of consideration into owning a dog... or any animal for that matter.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mikaela said:


> It makes me laugh when they want a free or cheap dog for their young kids but specify they want a staffie. Firstly how do they know that's what the kids want and secondly why specify a dog that is considered to have a bad rep?! Not saying all staffs are bad, I firmly believe its the way they are bought up, in fact I have a yorkie x jack Russell who is a little git yet was brought up with rotties that were as soft as a pillow


I don't really understand why that annoys you tbh, there are loads of staffies needing rehoming and they are brilliant with children. Why would they want to pay lots of money and contribute to the problem when there is more than likely an available staffy that needs a good home, free or cheap?


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I don't really understand why that annoys you tbh, there are loads of staffies needing rehoming and they are brilliant with children. Why would they want to pay lots of money and contribute to the problem when there is more than likely an available staffy that needs a good home, free or cheap?



the bit i don't get is why they put up a wanted ad at all.. Preloved/Gumtree etc are crammed full with staffy ads anyway.. not like you have to look far and most of them are either free to good home or under £200.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

miss_mystra said:


> the bit i don't get is why they put up a wanted ad at all.. Preloved/Gumtree etc are crammed full with staffy ads anyway.. not like you have to look far and most of them are either free to good home or under £200.


yeh, I don't know... too lazy to look or are hoping for one younger or closer, maybe they don't know about rescues and dog rehoming centres :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive seen loads like it,

Wanted, Free bearded dragon, with enclosure

Wanted, Free snake

Wanted, Free Dogs

Wanted, someone to give me something free so I can realise im too cheap to pay for it now, too cheap to pay for it down the line, and will take it back 4 months later looking scabby mangy half starved and full of fleas because I just want one to be able to tell my friend I have one.

I think people like that are pathetic. But we all know what the person behind the add is like, which is why no-one would dare reply to it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I don't really understand why that annoys you tbh, there are loads of staffies needing rehoming and they are brilliant with children. Why would they want to pay lots of money and contribute to the problem when there is more than likely an available staffy that needs a good home, free or cheap?


 
Because generally people looking for free stuff dont have the money now or later for what the dog actually needs.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

miss_mystra said:


> Just seen another ad that made me sad....10 month old staffy... already had a litter of pups and needs to be rehomed. Take it she's done her job and isn't wanted  I don't know much about breeding but surely it's not healthy for a dog of under a year old to be breeding? I'm unsure as i've always grown up with large Newfies, which aren't fully grown for years! So not sure how other dogs grow but that seems so young


That's really sad. Staffies are quite slow to mature, and still very puppy like until 2 yrs old. Poor girl should never have been bred from before she was 18 months at least, although 2 yrs old is better. I don't understand people sometimes, and there are far too many Staffy & Staffy cross pups for sale at the moment at ridiculously cheap prices


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> That's really sad. Staffies are quite slow to mature, and still very puppy like until 2 yrs old. Poor girl should never have been bred from before she was 18 months at least, although 2 yrs old is better. I don't understand people sometimes, and there are far too many Staffy & Staffy cross pups for sale at the moment at ridiculously cheap prices



thanks for the info... so unfair on these poor dogs. When there so many about it's bad enough she's been bred from at all, even worse that is is as you say, far too young.

Why do people breed dogs like its something really easy to do in your spare time!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive never advertised for free animals yet people seem to offer me their pets when they dont want them. Just becuase I have a lot of animals doesnt mean I can always accomodate other peoples unwanted pets.

The adverts that say the puppy has grown "to big" amaze me when its a pedigree breed, did they not see the mother before taking the pup on
:bash:
On the wanted for free adverts you have all missed out the vital 
"Must be able to deliver":whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive never advertised for free animals yet people seem to offer me their pets when they dont want them. Just becuase I have a lot of animals doesnt mean I can always accomodate other peoples unwanted pets.
> 
> The adverts that say the puppy has grown "to big" amaze me when its a pedigree breed, did they not see the mother before taking the pup on
> :bash:
> ...


I was just about to mention that.

Also have you noticed most the wanted ads for kittens state female? Just makes me think they will let it roam free without spaying so they can then have kittens which they will ask £100 for!! And I find it so cheeky when they start specifying age, sex, colours and expect it for free or say pure bred chihuahua but won't pay more than £100 when they are worth x5-x10 that much. I wouldn't trust them to pay vet bills or to sell on the free animals for profit when bored of it.


----------



## le0pardgecko (Nov 2, 2011)

Hammyhogbun said:


> If people want free animals it means they prob cant afford to buy one so i think if they cant afford that then they cant afford any vet treatment toys ect ect


Well regardless of what the financial situation is, if you can get something for free instead of paying for it.... i know what option i would take.

Just saying... :whistling2:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

One of the things that i see over and over and it does really frustrate me is when people give up on their dogs because they had a baby, 

having to get rid of my dog he's a lovely thing who loves cuddles but i have a new baby, 

we know someone who got a 4month old lab pup and then found out they were preg and were asked if they wanted to give him back to find a him a good home with them having a baby on the way and they were adamant they were not giving him up, 3 weeks after baby is born and they are trying to dump him on us..

it really grates me cos it happens so much and i think if ur gonna have a baby why get the dog if u have no intention in keeping it as part of ur family after the baby comes, and many of the ads on preloved they were pregnant when they got the dog they are giving away in the first place.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Gemificus said:


> One of the things that i see over and over and it does really frustrate me is when people give up on their dogs because they had a baby,
> 
> having to get rid of my dog he's a lovely thing who loves cuddles but i have a new baby,
> 
> ...



i quite agree, and i know a mum who will tell you you can have a baby and a dog quite happily! And she's got 4 kids, 1 bump on the way, 2 dogs, 4 snakes, 2 beardies and they're all loved to bits and looked after very well. And there's lots of mums on here with lots of loved pets i bet 

And yes most of these ads, when you work out the timings mean they got the dog when they would have defo known they were pregnant.


Pets are my family... but then i really don't want any kids haha


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

le0pardgecko said:


> Well regardless of what the financial situation is, if you can get something for free instead of paying for it.... i know what option i would take.
> 
> Just saying... :whistling2:


exactly taking on a free dog doesnt mean you wont care for it.my current dog was free as was the one before him who lived to nearly 15. my dog is insured and is spoilt quite frankly.im not rich at all. what i paid or didnt pay doesnt come into to it.if paying meant care why pedigrees in rescue?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

le0pardgecko said:


> Well regardless of what the financial situation is, if you can get something for free instead of paying for it.... i know what option i would take.
> 
> Just saying... :whistling2:


Because when you decide to get an animal you should be commited enough to pay for it. Im not saying getting animals for free isnt an added bonus, especially if you rehome something from a shelter etc. But stating from the off, that you dont want to buy it, you want it for free shows that are not commited enough to pay for the animal to begin with, therefore will you be commited enough 7 months down the line when it gets too big, when it hurts itself and needs vet treatment, can you afford to get it everything it needs and feed it daily? 

take reptiles for example you want a free bearded dragon, this would have cost you £300 all in for everything it needs. 6 months down the line when it needs a new UV bulb are you going to post another add... wanted free uv bulb, must be arcadia D3+ ..or when you need to spend £35 on a bulk bag of 200 locust because your dragon wont eat crickets roaches or worms any more are you going to post an add for that too?

In the time it takes for your dragon to go from 0 - dead you would have spent about £16,000 on average. If your not willing to pay the initial £300 what makes you think that your willing to pay the running costs of the pet?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

ami_j said:


> exactly taking on a free dog doesnt mean you wont care for it.my current dog was free as was the one before him who lived to nearly 15. my dog is insured and is spoilt quite frankly.im not rich at all. what i paid or didnt pay doesnt come into to it.if paying meant care why pedigrees in rescue?


Theres a big difference between taking on a free dog from a shelter or a person who can no longer care for it and posting an add saying

Wanted.. Dog, must be free.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Theres a big difference between taking on a free dog from a shelter or a person who can no longer care for it and posting an add saying
> 
> Wanted.. Dog, must be free.


Im referring to free pets in general. But yes , like was said earlier its not that hard to search for dogs , actually put effort in to finding said pet


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a horrible experience on preloved... I will never, ever make the mistake on posting on there ever again. 

You can never truly know where your animals are going to and some people will go to extreme lengths to impress you with their knowledge and make you believe your animals are going to a safe home. 

Its not to say that all people on there are bad, but theres just so much shadyness..

I wish people would stop breeding animals so much. It doesnt take much to prevent your cat/dog/rats/ferret/rabbits/hamsters from reproducing.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohh I just love these!!!
Went visit my nan earlier with skunkies (she loves my exotic pets)
She said about she spotted a ad in the local evening post the ad was...
(4month old parsons jack russell had him for 2 months got to sell him as moving house £500 for him need him gone by weekend) and my nans basically had a rant herself saying poor thing keep it for 2months and ship it on because they are moving house why can't they take it with them) very good point why can't they take it with them? Not being a home owner or renter but surley when you move flat house it takes more than 2months to sort every thing out?? And the find the place you want???

Also had a text the begining of last week from someone I know of selling his skunk he has had for 2months.... Text went somthing like (hi I'm selling charlie now as we are moving out and landlord won't allow us to have a skunk in flat and he is just not getting the attention he needs we will accept 450 minimum as he is albino *a very rare colour* if you could get back to me ta) so I just said ok I will think about it come the thursday I got a text need enough the same but saying rock bottom 350 then I got a text on sunday saying I really need him gone by monday 200 I will accept so I just went there on monday and got the wee fella to find a lovely yellow morbidly obese skunk and told what to feed him... What he likes and dose not like and all they fed him was cheap dog and cat food... Yh ino fantastic diet! Was told by the person who introduced me to them that he is for ever buying new animals and then selling them when he gets bored! He wanted some animals off of me and also wanted a coati!!! Yes he wanted a coati when he can't even look after a skunk or give a skunk the attention it needed!!!!!!! 

Then few months back (begining of year) I did breed my ferrets had home set-up for them all found new home apart from 2 so I though I would advertise them on a free ad website... Had 1 enquiery I will never forget... It went somthing like this.. ( Hi I was wondering if you would give the 2 albino jill to me free of charge as I don't have the money at the moment to buy them (I refused sale) he/she persisted in texting me asking or shall I say pestering me to give hoim the 2 ferrets for free he/she went on to tell me they got over 30 ferrets and is finding it next to impossible to find any albinos and they love albinos so much) but what I don't under stand if he loved albinos so much why didn't they go some where els and get some as albinos are overly popular as people don't like them *apparently* I was not willing to give away my ferrets to be bred and bred and bred so in the end I kepted them.

And 1 more befor you all fall alseep... I had my girlfriend ring me when she was in work saying one of there customers are giving away 2 patterdale terriers both 5months old fully vaccinated wormed and flead monthly and they are just giving them away and if they couldn't get rid of them they was going to dump them down the rspca so me being me took both pups in (kepted one) my little pip  ) and found a new home for her sister but what I did even though I got her for free I told people who was intrested she was 200pounds... After all the friends and family who wanted her but didn't want to pay the 200 for her my mate was more than willing to pay 200quid for her I told him to go buy every thing for her get ready so next day he phoned me telling me he's got every thing he needs for her so I went around with puppy he had the 200 quid waiting for me for puppy and I gave him the dog for free. My point in doing that was if I know he is willing to pay 200 for the dog he wanted he was willing to pay for her he didn't just want her because she was free! And all I can say is wow what a lucky dog! She gets her walks every day and every week end me and him take my dogs and his dog to a big dog walkers place for there weekend fun lol 

There is probs no meaning to what I just put but.... I put it  sorry for rambing on about a load of all crap


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I did read all that.

Makes sence to me and not at all crap.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

yay i do make sense lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

JJReptiles said:


> my little pip


lol we got a patterdale named pip


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

quite a few people make me laugh..... i see HALF burmese....... so cross bred cats where advertised at 170.00 each........... price had droped to 70.00 each still alot of money!

also at work there is an advert for pure white kittens 200.00 each i had to read it several times and i couldnt stop laughing, a colleague thought i had gone mad :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

giant snail said:


> quite a few people make me laugh..... i see HALF burmese....... so cross bred cats where advertised at 170.00 each........... price had droped to 70.00 each still alot of money!
> 
> also at work there is an advert for pure white kittens 200.00 each i had to read it several times and i couldnt stop laughing, a colleague thought i had gone mad :lol2:


All kitten prices are rediculous at the mo. I saw one for 'Rare all ginger kittens' Can't remember how much they were but they were over 100... and they were ginger and cream, like a lot of ginger kittens... like the cat I got for free (though 15 years ago now, I am SURE they haven't gone up THAT much!!) 

Aswell as nearly every tabby being 'bengal' and every ginger or fluffy cat being 'part main ****'


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL yes its silly. standard x bred kittens are only worth 20-40 each IMO
we have a customer who paid 300 for a mane **** cat she brought it in to have a cat harness fitted...... it was mearly a part bred :lol2:


----------



## redsnake (Oct 24, 2011)

i think the worst one ive seen is a hamster advertised with a cage free to first taker as she couldnt cope with having a new baby AND a hamster

i mean seriously?? a hamster is hardly an intense pet to own, how riduculous are some people tbh :censor:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

redsnake said:


> i think the worst one ive seen is a hamster advertised with a cage free to first taker as she couldnt cope with having a new baby AND a hamster
> 
> i mean seriously?? a hamster is hardly an intense pet to own, how riduculous are some people tbh :censor:


Those ones really annoy me. If you absolutely *cannot* cope with the minor needs of a hamster, then you can at least have the decency to ensure it gets a good home


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

redsnake said:


> i think the worst one ive seen is a hamster advertised with a cage free to first taker as she couldnt cope with having a new baby AND a hamster
> 
> i mean seriously?? a hamster is hardly an intense pet to own, how riduculous are some people tbh :censor:



i see that a lot with corn snakes.... urrmmm yeah.... they're such hard work! All the walks and grooming they need, not to mention the constant feeding and cuddling and training :crazy: and then the ads say they will swap for something else... if you haven't got time for a corn snake what do you have time for!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

redsnake said:


> i think the worst one ive seen is a hamster advertised with a cage free to first taker as she couldnt cope with having a new baby AND a hamster
> 
> i mean seriously?? a hamster is hardly an intense pet to own, how riduculous are some people tbh :censor:


Obviously youve never kept a hamster....

I had one before. By the end of the week I was was fully grey haired, gone off my food and totally stressed! I literally had no social life, whenever I went out the hamster would ring me up in tears saying I didnt love it any more, I never take it out anywhere, never pay it any attention and that I was useless in bed, I couldnt imagine having a baby on top of that aswell.

oh wait ... I think that was my second girlfriend :hmm: ...

Yea, yea it was...

No your right hamsters are easy to keep.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Obviously youve never kept a hamster....
> 
> I had one before. By the end of the week I was was fully grey haired, gone off my food and totally stressed! I literally had no social life, whenever I went out the hamster would ring me up in tears saying I didnt love it any more, I never take it out anywhere, never pay it any attention and that I was useless in bed, I couldnt imagine having a baby on top of that aswell.
> 
> ...



:lol2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Just seen the beginning of the worst thing about this time of year


"Puppies for sale, staffys blah blah blah..... *would make perfect Christmas present*"

Odds are then they'll be on death row like all the other staffies by about Spring. So very sad.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

freebie hunters get me - ep when they claim to be "rescuing" I mean I know there are genuine people taking these animals in but then there are the ones who are basically hoarders/ collecters/ dealers who somehow think labelling themselves and having lots of animals already means they are suddenly going to be able to care for these pets by love alone. With no funds to actually provide the vets, enclosures and food they really need.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

stokesy said:


> freebie hunters get me - ep when they claim to be "rescuing" I mean I know there are genuine people taking these animals in but then there are the ones who are basically hoarders/ collecters/ dealers who somehow think labelling themselves and having lots of animals already means they are suddenly going to be able to care for these pets by love alone. With no funds to actually provide the vets, enclosures and food they really need.


Hah I saw good one few months ago I think it was somthing like "rabbits guinea pigs rats hamsters gerbils mice snakes lizards wanted" we are a rescue and have rescued and fosterd a lot of animals now we are well knows to the rspca..(But in a good or bad way? Lol) and have lot and lots of experience and time to give all animals 'donated' to us must come with its own cage as we don't have any).... I think it was like that but aye why couldn't they just put ad saying animals wanted free to good home lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have a horse on there currently. All im asking is £350 to cover his gelding etc. Iv had numerous people asking me if ill take £100 for said horse to which i replied no thanks. Had one woman come out to view him. Text me a few hours after she went to say he just wasnt cobby enough. Hes an 18 month old Gypsy Vanner theres a photo of him in the photo section. Also had numerous people asking me why isnt he broken and can i break him in. Hes 18 months old for god sake.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

you do get alot of nuts:devil: ......... when i was selling a 4 yr old welsh A i had broken in i had 2 visits who wanted her for the circus and 1 turned up in a transit van!!!!

also i posted on here a while back..... on preloved chinchilla and cage for sale 90.00 ( fair enough) because i need space for my new pet:censor: i reported the add :bash:


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

apparently my sister says she's seen on forums that people would get a contact number from an advert for someone who hasn't got a membership...ie...me! lol.. is there any of you that have a full membership? iv seen an african pygmy hedgehog but i need to be a full member.....i know its very tight of me to not pay the £5 but iv never used this sight before and don't intend too really......anyone nice enough??!  pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

beckoneon said:


> apparently my sister says she's seen on forums that people would get a contact number from an advert for someone who hasn't got a membership...ie...me! lol.. is there any of you that have a full membership? iv seen an african pygmy hedgehog but i need to be a full member.....i know its very tight of me to not pay the £5 but iv never used this sight before and don't intend too really......anyone nice enough??!  pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!


 
pm me and i will send you the contact details


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

details sent x


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

very much appreciated!!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Dont get people started on the stealing on the preloved :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I don't really understand why that annoys you tbh, there are loads of staffies needing rehoming and they are brilliant with children. Why would they want to pay lots of money and contribute to the problem when there is more than likely an available staffy that needs a good home, free or cheap?


Hiya, it's not so much that they are staffies but saying the young kids specifically want a staffy, I don't see many wanted ads for scruffy mongrels when they are just as lovely and it's a bit sad really. I just think they should be asking for a 'gentle, good tempered dog' and be happy with what they get offered


----------



## Kanin (Dec 5, 2011)

Speaking of silly ads on Preloved. Somebody on Preloved is looking for a rabbit without any front teeth! I mean, what are the chances? And how will a rabbit without front teeth eat anyway? 
I just wondered.. It seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There are always loads of wanted ads for free sugar gliders on preloved....


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Kanin said:


> Speaking of silly ads on Preloved. Somebody on Preloved is looking for a rabbit without any front teeth! I mean, what are the chances? And how will a rabbit without front teeth eat anyway?
> I just wondered.. It seems a bit odd to me.


I think a large number of badly breed rabbits have malocclusion, if severe the teeth, which do not come together to allow them to be of any use anyway can be removed, not sure it has a huge effect on eating a healthy hay based diet, but guess could make eating nuggets tough I guess.

I could understand if they have experience with a rabbit with this issue them saying they would be happy to take one on with no teeth, but maybe they don't understand why their rabbit had issues and think all rabbits have issues unless their teeth are removed...or maybe they want a rabbit that will not bite them or something else when mishandled or provoked??!!


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

oh i find the ones after pure breed pups for free amusing! 

When looking for a dog myself i was fed up of the amount of people who were more interested in making money than actually vetting the home full stop. 

I will pay for a pet and will pay a fair amount however when im asking simple questions and they cannot answer them and ask me no questions what so ever about the home id be giving it


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

giant snail said:


> quite a few people make me laugh..... i see HALF burmese....... so cross bred cats where advertised at 170.00 each........... price had droped to 70.00 each still alot of money!
> 
> also at work there is an advert for pure white kittens 200.00 each i had to read it several times and i couldnt stop laughing, a colleague thought i had gone mad :lol2:


omg didnt realise pure white kittys were of such a value!!! we had white kittys in the past, the last one passed at 17 yrs old due to old age, these were deaf kittys as its a common thing with pure white kittys of deafness.

As we were experienced with deaf cats, for the past 30 odd years my dad had always had deaf cats, and we were on a list at wood green animal shelter at one point for deaf cats as they can be so difficult to rehome.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm in two minds about this. on the on hand i do feel it cheeky to ask for something for free then give loads of specifics. on the other hand, paying for something doesnt always mean it will be looked after. if that were the case then there wouldn't be expensive pedigree dogs in kennels or scarlet macaws in rescues. 

personally, if i were to get a kitten, i wouldn't want to pay for it. there's so many kittens out there needing homes that i wouldn't want to give money for one & give the idea that you can make money from breeding. and that doesn't mean that i wouldn't care for it or pay for it in the future. the 2 cats i have now, i got for free. but they both vaccinated, wormed neutered etc. and the newer one has various health problems which have already cost us, but thats fine because it's what she needs.

i don't know of that makes sence, but i'm just on my way out to take my big baby for a walk so it was typed in a hurry.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> There are always loads of wanted ads for free sugar gliders on preloved....


Thats because they taste nice : victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hammyhogbun said:


> This is one of the reasons i think breeding of any animal shouldnt be done unless a person has a licence. to limit idiots and backyard breeders crossbreeding anything because its the same animal. just wrong.
> 
> *Why do people think theres money in breeding*


Because generally there is. You just have to judge what the 'market' will buy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

When i took my pup to a puppy party at the vets two weeks ago was speaking to a lady with a cavXbesion (or a cavachon as she called it) she was saying that her cat doesnt like the new puppy so she is getting rid of the cat.

Didnt know what to say as id never get rid of an older pet so i could have a new one. When i rescued my newer budgie it didnt get on with my older budgie, id never have gotten rig of the older one, its now six month later and with a lot of work they still dont get on prefectly but are much better.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> i'm in two minds about this. on the on hand i do feel it cheeky to ask for something for free then give loads of specifics. on the other hand, paying for something doesnt always mean it will be looked after. if that were the case then there wouldn't be expensive pedigree dogs in kennels or scarlet macaws in rescues.
> 
> personally, if i were to get a kitten, i wouldn't want to pay for it. there's so many kittens out there needing homes that i wouldn't want to give money for one & give the idea that you can make money from breeding. and that doesn't mean that i wouldn't care for it or pay for it in the future. the 2 cats i have now, i got for free. but they both vaccinated, wormed neutered etc. and the newer one has various health problems which have already cost us, but thats fine because it's what she needs.
> 
> i don't know of that makes sence, but i'm just on my way out to take my big baby for a walk so it was typed in a hurry.


I hadn't ever paid more than a fiver for a cat before my newest, and I was only prepared to pay as much because I no longer like the idea of people giving anything away for free. After seeing the horrible videos of the kittens that were killed, they could easily have been 'free to good home' kittens, and I was prepared to 'prove' that I would be a good home. I know it's not really proof but it is more likely atleast than someone getting something for free or fiver to then, for example, chuck infront of fighting dog. (Rehoming from a rescue centre wasn't an option because I live by a road and wanted it as a house cat, and they charge fees anyway)


----------

